# Laminate Flooring



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Guys, 
Wife and I are removing about 400 sq. ft. of laminate flooring in preparation for the new flooring this Friday & Saturday. My plan is to remove the flooring, bundle in manageable bundles and put in storage. We want to sell it to help offset the cost of the new flooring. It will come with the vapor barrier as well which I plan on rolling it up to sell with the flooring. The flooring that is coming up is the hardwood looking material. It is still in great shape minus a piece or two that was located by the patio door with the doggy door. This would be ideal for a small room. Not really ideal for usage around wet areas. We paid a few grand for the material and the install back then. Thinking about selling for about $600.00. If anyone is interested, please PM me or give me a call at the number below. We live in Katy, (FM 529 & Fry Rd).
Thanks,
Kyle Cunningham
281-802-5424


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Guys,
> Wife and I are removing about 400 sq. ft. of laminate flooring in preparation for the new flooring this Friday & Saturday. My plan is to remove the flooring, bundle in manageable bundles and put in storage. We want to sell it to help offset the cost of the new flooring. It will come with the vapor barrier as well which I plan on rolling it up to sell with the flooring. The flooring that is coming up is the hardwood looking material. It is still in great shape minus a piece or two that was located by the patio door with the doggy door. This would be ideal for a small room. Not really ideal for usage around wet areas. We paid a few grand for the material and the install back then. Thinking about selling for about $600.00. If anyone is interested, please PM me or give me a call at the number below. We live in Katy, (FM 529 & Fry Rd).
> Thanks,
> Kyle Cunningham
> ...


 pics would help but i think it will be hard pressed to sell it you can buy brand new flooring for $1-$2 a sq ft.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

That's true. I got to work and only had time to throw this out. Wasn't really expecting to get that but merely get some feed back. Had a meeting to attend so didn't have time to fully research new pricing. Someone make a reseanable offer because I really don't want this sit in storage and throwing away isn't an option.
Thanks


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Post a pic. I'm interested


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Floor Pics*

Here are a couple of pics of the flooring


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

To anyone interested, I will be pulling up the living room flooring this evening so this material will be ready for someone to take delivery this Friday or Saturday. Make an offer so I don't have to put into storage.
Thanks


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Donate it to Habit for Humanity,

Several locations around town.

http://www.houstonhabitat.org/restore

John

https://maps.google.com/maps?bav=on...a=X&ei=8sAPVNipBIX5yQTF7ILwBQ&ved=0CDQQrwswAg


----------

